# Simple Minds performing at O2 Arena in London - November 26, 2015 (24x)



## Mandalorianer (27 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2015)

Immer noch nicht zu gekommen, mir die mal live anzuschauen, wird bald Zeit, bevor die in Rente gehen 

:thx:


----------



## Elfman (4 Okt. 2022)

War mal eine gute Band.


----------

